# Watermarks



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of a way to put a watermark on images for free, I can't find any free ways of doing it!


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

I've used FastStone software in the past. Lets you bulk edit images (resize, colour correct etc) and add watermarks

http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Captain Peanut said:


> I've used FastStone software in the past. Lets you bulk edit images (resize, colour correct etc) and add watermarks
> 
> http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm


I do the same thing but with photoscape


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

GIMP will let you do it too - there seems to be various ways using Gimp 2.8, but this one seems to be the more step-by-step direction...

http://www.ephotozine.com/article/how-to-add-watermarks-to-images-10040


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

Picasa let you do it by exporting the image, it then asks if you want to use a watermark or not.

Photoshop is also a good way by making brushes and using that.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Captain Peanut said:


> I've used FastStone software in the past. Lets you bulk edit images (resize, colour correct etc) and add watermarks
> 
> http://www.faststone.org/FSResizerDetail.htm


Faststone is excellent. But sadly its not compatible with my MacBook.


----------

